# What Other Forums Do You Participate In??



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I have been wondering, besides Outbackers, what other internet forums, if any do you all participate in?

I am a regular in 3 actively, daily.

Outbackers
I Burn Corn
Go Metal Detecting

And an assorted few others only every now and then.

Just curious.

Kevin


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Mostly active here, but I do follow with interest in the Delaware Firefighters website. Keeps me informed with what is going on in the other fire companies.

Gary


----------



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

I spend a lot of time at SEPUC since that is home of the CarolinaCampers, a camping group we are very active in.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hotrodders.com but I usually just read. I think I posted there twice.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello my name is Andy and I am an Outbackers aholic. When I can not get my fix here I must tell you that I visit the Dark Side at RV.net. This just reinforces the need for the purity of Outbackers.

I also visit a gold fish forum for my gold fish pond and a Honda owners forum for info on my 82 Prelude but I must say the only forum that really seems to respond well is Outbackers.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Outbackers mostly, but I have frequented the Bob Dunsire Bagpipe forum, the Avalanche Fan Club forum, and now the Ford Truck Enthusiast Forum.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Others include:

RV.net (yeah still go there sometimes!)

AVSforums (audio video science). Great home theatre, etc.. stuff

The acoustic guitar forum

Aint the internet great! It's really cool to learn about any particular topic quickly and with a great deal of detail if wanted. Gotta love it


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> I have been wondering, besides Outbackers, what other internet forums, ....
> Kevin [snapback]77157[/snapback]​


um....."Other" forums? There are *OTHER* forums?









No other forums, but regular site-slinking at:
- American, Canadian, & United Kennel Club sites
- American & NH Orchid Society sites
- Wide variety of gardening & koi pond sites



camperandy said:


> Hello my name is Andy and I am an Outbackers aholic. [snapback]77157[/snapback]​


All I have to say to that is...."Hi, Andy!"


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

This is the main forum I read and post at. I read a lot over at the home theater forum and AVS which is also a home theater website. I only post occasionally there, mostly I read.

Mike


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The only other place I post is the is on the Chrysler Pacifica Owners forum.

Pacifica Owners

Much less goes on there.









Although there was a recent post where someone asked if they could safely tow a new 22 ft camper trailer with their Pacifica.









Randy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Hello my name is Andy and I am an Outbackers aholic. When I can not get my fix here I must tell you that I visit the Dark Side at RV.net. This just reinforces the need for the purity of Outbackers.
> 
> [snapback]77163[/snapback]​


I'm with CamperAndy except for the fish and the car site. The first step is admitting you have a problem. Do we get cookies now?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Mostly Outbackers....However, I do frequent the Johnson/Evinrude Forum on the Bass Boat Central forum.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mainly Outbackers
Sometimes I'll check over at Woodalls.com

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

www.gm-trucks.com/forums


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I post mostly here.

A Fantasy Football league.
A few Yahoo! groups, mostly model train stuff.
F150 board.

Geez, I live a boring life, even on the net.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am a moderator for PUX (Pop Up Explorer), I visit RV.Net and obviously all the Keystone forums. I am also a manager for a Bonair PU forum off of MSN Groups. My wife claims she is a forum widow for the amount of time I spend checking out all the forums, but it is all good stuff. Is there a 12 step program for these things







?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Let's see...

TitanTalk.com (Nissan Titan Owners Forum)
Ferrarichat.com (Ferrari owners/aficionado forum)
FFCobra.com (Factory Five Racing Cobra owners forum)

Oh, yeah, and this pretty cool forum called..um.. what was it again?... Oh yeah!
Outbackers.com!

I am going to have to check out the Pacifica and AVS forums.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

alway's outbackers.com
sometimes "the dark side"
read only ford truck enthusiasts forum (excursion)
always read but rarely post at naxja forums ( north american xj association) this forum is for my 99 jeep cherokee.

darrel


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh lets see.

Rv.net - only the Toyhauler forum, in which we are ripping the other sub-boards pretty good
toyhaulermagazine.com - Toyhauler Forum
sandlakeduners.com - Sand Lake Dune Riders Forum
atvsource.com - ATV Forums
atvquadsquad.com - ATV Forums
atvfrontier.com - ATV Forums
thedieselstop.com - Ford Diesel Forum
ford-trucks.com - Ford Truck Forum
aximsite.com - Dell Axim Handhelds
tivocommunity.com - Tivo


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi my name is John and I'm a Outbackeraholic

also ChevyAvalancheFanClub (Tim you are now banned







)

Been known to wonder to the dark side

also an ebay addict

John


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> .......and a Honda owners forum for info on my 82 Prelude.......
> [snapback]77163[/snapback]​


Wow! Flash back here. My first car was an 84 Prelude. That thing was bullet proof!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Now I feel like such the loser,m I only read this forum and all of you have so many others.

Guess I has sprout wings and find other places....

Is there a ireallywanttobebackonoutbackers.com forum?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Oh lets see.
> 
> Rv.net - only the Toyhauler forum, in which we are ripping the other sub-boards pretty good
> toyhaulermagazine.com - Toyhauler Forum
> ...


Y,

Surely, you must have just forgot!......

forumforpeoplewhojustdonthaveenoughforums.com









Mark


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I am on here, Ford Truck Enthusiasts Forum for my Powerstroke Superduty







and Plowsite.com which is a snowplowers forum.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

mswalt said:


> forumforpeoplewhojustdonthaveenoughforums.com


LOL guess I should have added the Stargate and 24 forums too. Most of those are a when nothing else is going on, about the only regulars for me are Outbackers, RV.net and SandLake.


----------

